# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  اشکال در استفاده از دلفی 7 در ویستا

## omidam

من یه لب تاب دارم که ویندوز ویستا 32 بیت و اولتیمات بر روش نصب هستش که دلفی رو نصب کردم اما زمانی که میخوایی دلفی رو اجرا کنی پیغام خطا میده و نمیشه که یه فرم ایجاد کرد اما میشه پروژه ای که از قبل وجود داشته بر روی آن ایجاد کرد







اخرش هم که به اینترنت وصل میشی برای حل مسئله هیچ پاسخی نمیده مانند خطای بالا یعنی هیچی تو رو خدا هر کی میدونه به من بگه که مشکل چیه خواهش میکنم مرا کمک کنید.

----------


## moonplant

سلام
طبق چيزي كه اينجا نوشته بايستي با نصب آپديت مشكلتون حل بشه.

----------


## omidam

> سلام
> طبق چيزي كه اينجا نوشته بايستي با نصب آپديت مشكلتون حل بشه.


نه خوب من هم آپدیت کردم ولی هیچی نشد بازم همون مشکل رو داره

----------


## Mahyaa

نصب دلفی 7 بر روی ویندوز ویستا

----------


## mossaferin

سلام

بدلیل اینکه ویستا از یه سیستم امنیتی استفاده میکنه یوزر های معمولی یا حتی گروه administrator هم خیلی کارها رو نمیتونن انجام بدن(البته ویستا به خود Administrator هم اجازه انجام هر کاری رو نمیده)
برای همین بسیاری از مشکلات این چنینی با یوزر administrator حل میشه


موفق باشی

----------

